# Just Scent Urban Cowboy FO



## ilovedoxies (Jul 28, 2011)

Just bought this one a few weeks ago.  Their website said it has a fp of 200°.  I used .5 per pound of oils, (my norm) and this stuff didn't smell AT ALL when I took it out of the mold.  

I rebatched but ended up ruining it.  I still haven't mastered the art of rebatching.  

Soooooo disappointed with this one.  It smells so good in the bottle.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you tried anything else from them?  I haven't heard much and their prices seem a little high.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 26, 2011)

I've tried the Buckeye Candy FO from them. It's okay in soap. It's not quite what I think buckeyes smell like but it's been so long since I made any that I might be wrong.

However, it smells yummy in incense but I haven't heard back about how it smells when it's burned.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 26, 2011)

You've made incense before Hazel?  I used to love incense.  Before my home became a scent factory.  Hardly any need to burn candles and such these days.  

Did you do it from a kit?  Sticks or cones?  What exactly is in that stuff anyway?

Is the buckeye the only FO you tried from them?

Too many?'s...?


----------



## lauramw71 (Aug 26, 2011)

I make incense all the time for my hunny.  I get the sticks from NG and it's soo easy to make!  I use 2:1 DPG to FO, put the sticks on aluminum foil, cover with the fo/dpg mix seal and let soak for 24 hours.  Than take it out, kind of blot the excess oil, and hang upside down for a week to dry.  I can't stand incense, but he adores it!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 26, 2011)

ilovedoxies -

I'll apologize right off because I think your topic is going to get hijacked. I did mean to ask how you rebatch. I've only rebatched one time and the soap was only about 2 weeks old. I put it in a double boiler and left it on a low heat until it melted. I didn't stir it until the very end. I only stirred it enough to smooth out any lumps and poured it into a mold. It turned out fine.

PrairieCraft - 

I know what you mean about not needing to burn incense. Besides all the soaps and FOs, I also have some air freshner made with aroma beads and corn cob in the same room. My sister wanted a peppermint scent and it about knocks me over when I walk past it.   

Yes, the Buckeye is the only one I've tried from Just Scents. BTW, you're the one who found it and told me where I could buy it. You don't remember? I think you told me about it last fall because I made a batch with it in November.

I haven't made a lot of incense. I'm experimenting with different FOs to see which ones will work well for incense. I do it similar to what lauramw71 posted (I also bought the sticks and DPG from NG, too). The difference is I've tried soaking some in a glass rectangular dish and some I've tried the wick method - use a tall glass container, put a few oz in it and allow the incense to wick up the FO/DPG. This is very slow but it allowed me to try several without wasting a lot of FOs and the DPG. You should try it. It's very easy.

I have to wait to hear back from my tester (nephew) but so far, he really likes Moonworks' Thieves FO. He took the Buckeye the other day and said he'd let me know. I've got a few others drying and I've been keeping notes. I'll have to post later about my results. 

FYI - It's cheaper to buy everything separatedly than to buy the kit from NG. Someday, I'd like to try the cones.

lauramw71 - 

I never thought of using aluminum foil. I'll have to try this method.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Hazel, feel free to hijack all you want, LOL! No worries  

I emailed justscent and got a reply back and the gist of it was that they didn't check it in cp soap.  Although it was labeled as soap safe.  Oh well, we live and learn.  I'll stick with the fo's I know from now on.   

I've ordered lots of things from them before, 99% of everything I've gotten was good and soaped up well.  

In regards to the rebatching I chop the soap up into little cubes and put them in a stainless steel bowl on low heat on the stove.  I'll rebatch as soon as possible, ususally a day or two from when I realized the soap monster hit.  I've only had one rebatch go well.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks. I know it's rude to hijack and I usually resist the temptation.   

Did you cover the bowl with a lid? I kept mine covered and it went well. I didn't add any extra liquid because it seemed moist. I don't know if covering it makes a difference because it was the only rebatch I've done.


----------

